# Reschs Da Recipe?



## vchead (6/12/07)

Back when I bought and drank commercial beer I would always fancy picking up a DA long neck or two at the bottlo. 

Can't find any info on receipes for replicating it. Anyone have any ideas?

Cheers,

R


----------



## brettprevans (6/12/07)

yeah I think ive got a really basic K&K receipe at home. I'll post it when I get home


----------



## brettprevans (6/12/07)

ok so this is going to need some editing to make it better

1 blackrock pilsner blonde
brewcraft #15 brew booster (1.25kg?)
safale
22L, OG1044, FG 1011, 5.1%

#15 is dex, maltodex and LDME. I think its about 40%, 40% 20% or similar to Coopers BE2?,

Alternatively go with 500g dex, 500g LDME and 250 malto dex. (or skip maltodex altogether use some carapils and up your LDME to 750g).


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/12/07)

Rodders said:


> Back when I bought and drank commercial beer I would always fancy picking up a DA long neck or two at the bottlo.
> Can't find any info on receipes for replicating it. Anyone have any ideas?



Went looking to but the internet no help. I remember DA as the most popular beer of our tennis club back in the 1970s. Can't really remember much about it now. A slighty darkish (amber) colour, malty sweet and fairly heavy (full of body) ..I think it was also only 4.4% alcohol. How does that sound ? Anyone old enough to remeber how it used to taste in the old days ?????


----------



## vchead (7/12/07)

Thanks Citymorgue.

You've got it right fatgodzilla. Good description of a DA. You can still buy it in longies at a lot of liquor stores.

I'll give it a go,

R


----------



## Trough Lolly (7/3/08)

Hey Rodders,
How did it go? I have a friend who's easing into brewing and wants a kit version of Reschs to start off with...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## vchead (7/3/08)

Yeah it's OK. I only made it a couple of months back but initial tastes have been good, albeit with kit twang that I can't seem to get rid of in any of my beers. I think the DA needs to age a bit more.

I went with citymorgue2 recipe. I used 1 kg LDM and 250g dex with the blackrock pils can. I also used some Goldings on a quick 5 min boil for aroma from memory. Alcohol content came in a bit below 5%.

Also tried the same but with a homebrand draught kit and wasn't too bad either. 

Can't recall whether I used 04 or 05 yeast. Definitely likes the extra LDM for that DA body.

And don't forget, to put a DA in anything but a longneck would be a crime

Rodders


----------



## Trough Lolly (7/3/08)

Cheers for that Rodders...I'll pass on the recipe to my workmate and see how she goes. Yeah, it'll all be in longnecks!!

Cheers,
TL


----------

